# Cost for generac generator with installation



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Maxeyelectric said:


> I was wondering what other electrical contractors are getting for the generac generators with installation.
> Thanks


Welcome to the Forum. What type of system and what kw?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Around $12k for an 18K supply and install.


----------



## Maxeyelectric (Dec 23, 2010)

8kW and 20kW units


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Maxeyelectric said:


> I was wondering what other electrical contractors are getting for the generac generators with installation.
> Thanks


 

No where near enough details.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No where near enough details.


Agree. I base every job on the specific installation. 

Typically it's the genset plus mark up, and at minimum a full day for two guys. This includes pick up and delivery of the unit.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The cost YOUR PRIDE:laughing: Not a fan of Generac.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Maxeyelectric said:


> 8kW and 20kW units


 

You're in luck, I just priced a 20 kw, delivered , installed, $15,900


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're in luck, I just priced a 20 kw, delivered , installed, $15,900


how much of that was for propane tank and gas??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> how much of that was for propane tank and gas??


 
$0.............


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> $0.............


I bid on a 18KW. unit with 400a transfer switch AND 500 gal. in ground tank (3) years ago.. my price was $19,500.00.. lost the job.

You are lucky they are going for good money by you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I bid on a 18KW. unit with 400a transfer switch AND 500 gal. in ground tank (3) years ago.. my price was $19,500.00.. lost the job.
> 
> You are lucky they are going for good money by you.. :thumbsup:


 
They're normally not, and there's normally very liitle to be made on these. Alot of this is conduit work, as the generator is a good ways from the house, and I need a 3r se rated transfer switch.

There's definately not much money in selling these.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They're normally not, and there's normally very liitle to be made on these. Alot of this is conduit work, as the generator is a good ways from the house, and I need a 3r se rated transfer switch.
> 
> There's definately not much money in selling these.


I was getting $20,000.00 for a 16k with 500 gal. in ground tank when I started (8) years ago.. now the same job is $12,000.00..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I was getting $20,000.00 for a 16k with 500 gal. in ground tank when I started (8) years ago.. now the same job is $12,000.00..


 

No, the same job should be the same price, you just do less of them if necassary. But don't drop your price.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, the same job should be the same price, you just do less of them if necassary. But don't drop your price.


Jobs go out to bid.. that is what the bids come in at..

Either you work for less or you don't get any work.. just the way it is..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Jobs go out to bid.. that is what the bids come in at..
> 
> Either you work for less or you don't get any work.. just the way it is..


 
Around you anyway. I'm busy and have raised my prices, not dropped.
You preach this mess so much you actually believe it. I've got advise for you, start believing you're worth more. For all you know, when a GC tell you that you lost, and the job went for XXX dollars, he's probably lying and buttering you up for next time. Quit falling for it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Around you anyway. I'm busy and have raised my prices, not dropped.
> You preach this mess so much you actually believe it. I've got advise for you, start believing you're worth more. For all you know, when a GC tell you that you lost, and the job went for XXX dollars, he's probably lying and buttering you up for next time. Quit falling for it.


I send in a bid and get a thank-you letter tell me I lost the job.. there are no games being played.. :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I send in a bid and get a thank-you letter tell me I lost the job.. there are no games being played.. :no:


 


Getting someone to drop their prices by 40% when the cost of business has gone up? I would hope someone's playing games. I hope you're not naturally that silly.


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Low Bid*

Generally, we are on the middle to high end. But, for a first customer sometimes I lowball just to get in with them. They always love us and we have a customer for life. We slowly raise our rates a little at a time. This is based on several things of course. The bid isn't for a GC, Craigslister type. If it looks like a good solid customer with future potential we are willing to go a little low just to get in. Most of the time it works but occasionally it doesn't.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Getting someone to drop their prices by 40% when the cost of business has gone up? I would hope someone's playing games. I hope you're not naturally that silly.


I'm telling you what goes on.. you think it's "silly" or stupid.. fine..

This is how things are running up here...

So your saying I should raise my prices, lose all the bids, and go belly up because now I have NO money coming in... what a business plan that is.. :no:


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Prices*

Those that just say don't drop your price no matter what are either one of two things. 

Independently wealthy and really don't need to work to pay bills

or 

Stupid


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

probably a big head-ache and a loss of money, judging from I read about Generac's...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> probably a big head-ache and a loss of money, judging from I read about Generac's...


ALL the units I have sold are still working fine and haven't broken down.. don't believe everything you read.. :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

M7B said:


> Generally, we are on the middle to high end. But, for a first customer sometimes I lowball just to get in with them. They always love us and we have a customer for life. We slowly raise our rates a little at a time. This is based on several things of course. The bid isn't for a GC, Craigslister type. If it looks like a good solid customer with future potential we are willing to go a little low just to get in. Most of the time it works but occasionally it doesn't.


I don't think that's very smart at all.


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Tactic*

It's the same tactic that women have used on men for ages. Dress sexy, unlimited sex, no nagging, and then BAM!!! gain 70 lbs , big underwear. You get the idea. So, for example we do a typical service change for 1,800 - 2,000 around here. That's the "Going Rate". But, if the customer is getting bids, lives in nice neighborhood, we are low on work, then maybe we will go 1,600. We still make money and we could have a customer for life. That's when we start gaining weight and cutting off sex.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

M7B said:


> It's the same tactic that women have used on men for ages. Dress sexy, unlimited sex, no nagging, and then BAM!!! gain 70 lbs , big underwear. You get the idea. So, for example we do a typical service change for 1,800 - 2,000 around here. That's the "Going Rate". But, if the customer is getting bids, lives in nice neighborhood, we are low on work, then maybe we will go 1,600. We still make money and we could have a customer for life. That's when we start gaining weight and cutting off sex.



Good reason's to never get married!:thumbup:


----------



## aarons600rr (Apr 7, 2007)

I sold/ installed 2 20kws when thu had the 2200 watt generator special I def loaded up on those


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

In my area, there isn't enough profit margin in generators to justify buying them yourself (unless it's the week after a hurricane), so you just have to add your install price to the lowes or hd price. But since lowes and hd advertise generator install starting at 1995, it is hardly worth bidding on them. Unless the customer realizes that the 1995 install is not of high quality.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

What about making $$$ on your generator jobs AFTER the install? I don't do generators and a client of mine shopped around and went with a large local contractor for his. He e-mailed me a copy of the company's generator service agreement that they wanted him to sign. Twice a year tune-up, oil change, etc. for about $400 per year. The job that just keeps making money!


----------

